# Help me decide- Wyndham Palm Aire or Santa Barbara



## gjhardt (May 17, 2008)

Which would you prefer and why.  going first week in January
any pros and/or cons would be appreciated.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 17, 2008)

Been to the remodeled Santa Barbara.  But this is a personal choice, as to what you all like to do (golf or beach), 1 traveller or 4, eatin or go out,  ETC. What will be guiding your decision?

January can be a it windy (off the ocean).  But I would rather be looking at water than green grass.


----------



## Kola (May 17, 2008)

Santa Barbara offers access to a beach and Ft.L. entertainment/dining, etc.
but IMO the area around the building is too congested. Palm Aire offers pools, golf, lots of space, easy access to shopping, etc. It depends on your interests and how do you  plan your vacations.

K.


----------



## lprstn (May 17, 2008)

I loved both for different reasons.  Santa Barbara...I love the beach so that's always my 1st choice.  However, Palm Aire has lots of amenities and is a nice resort.  So, if you are going to FL, and I had to chose...I'd pic Santa Barbara...


----------



## gjhardt (May 17, 2008)

I appreciate the info.  I am looking for a really nice resort.  I love the beach but the truth is I spend more time at the pool. I do like someplace that has nice grounds etc.  Like to walk around the area near resort if in a good neighborhood.  

We are going down for the college national championship game and will probably sight see etc.  Last year we went to Oceane Pointe in West Palm Beach and really loved the resort.  Are either of these as nice as that?

There will probably be 5 of us and it's either Palm Aire 8/6 or Santa Barbara 6/4.


----------



## lprstn (May 17, 2008)

I really liked Palm Aire, the grounds, amenitites and the spa... The location was great also, if the beach wasn't a factor I would chose Palm Aire.


----------



## Kola (May 17, 2008)

gjhardt said:


> We are going down for the college national championship game and will probably sight see etc.  Last year we went to Oceane Pointe in West Palm Beach and really loved the resort.  Are either of these as nice as that?
> 
> There will probably be 5 of us and it's either Palm Aire 8/6 or Santa Barbara 6/4.



Get Palm Aire. Santa Barbara doesn't compare at all to Ocean Pointe.

K.


----------



## anne1125 (May 18, 2008)

Call both resorts and ask about heated pools.  In January it can make all the difference.

Anne


----------



## jercal10 (May 18, 2008)

Try the Royal Palms area @ Sea Gardens instead--it's got it all!


----------



## Jan&Ern (May 18, 2008)

Though we have not stayed at Santa Barbara, it is newly remodeled so the units should be very fresh. It's just across the street from the beach but has a smaller pool area. We have stayed at Palm Aire and the units are large and very nice, even the older ones. There are two large pools, not sure if both are heated but I thought the older one (without slides and zero entry) was. There are activities if you want them but it sounds like that won't be the case for you. The Sea Gardens/Ocean Palms resort is OK but if you condsider this resort, be sure to only look at the Ocean Palms units. They are newer and substantially nicer than the Sea Gardens units. We were there last fall for a week and had a great 2 bedroom unit overlooking the intercoastal waterway. I would not hesitate to go with Palm Aire since the pools are really good and the units are spacious. Good luck.


----------



## pranas (May 24, 2008)

If you like to gamble, the casino is very close to Palm Aire.  Could walk over in the daytime but not in the dark. Surrounding area is not the greatest and thugs have been preying on the elderly in the casino parking lot.  There was a public outcry for better security at the casino.  Hasn't made the news for a while so   they may have fixed their secuirty issues.


----------



## riu girl (Jun 6, 2008)

Can anyone confirm/deny that ALL units at Santa Barbara have been remodelled?
We are considering a studio (4/2) for week 51.

Also, does this resort offer any activities for children/families? I checked the web site and it is not listing ANY activities?

Thank you

To the OP: We stayed in Palm Aire last year (week 51) and it was a great resort.  Tons of activities and nice pool area.  Even the pay activities were VERY reasonably priced (is. dinner shows, animal shows, crafts etc).


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 6, 2008)

All units at Santa Barbara were remodelled.

The studios have a queen size bed and a sofa bed. There is one bath with a large shower. In the living area is a jetted cornor (triangle shape) tub.  It has a fullsize kitchen with ice maker refrig, DW, fullstove/oven, microwave - a full kitchen.  There is a small 2 person table.  The balcony is small with 2 chairs and a bistro size table.  

The pool is heated and there is a hottub.  As end of Apr 08, there were no activities at Santa Barbara.  Everything was still based at Royal Vista, which is under the same manager (Jorge).  I was told contracts had been sign for internet to be installed at Santa Barbara to be done by 2009.  Tiki Bar was not yet open, no leasee yet for the Captain's Lounge (but the behind the door commerical kitchen was not remodelled and what might have been a private affair dining room, was beening used to store a mixture of old and new remodeling stuff).


----------



## riu girl (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed info.  I really appreciate it. Sounds like a wonderful resort.


----------



## Kozman (Jun 7, 2008)

*My Pick is Santa Barbara*

Santa Barbara was closed for a couple of years from hurricane damage so I'm sure most if not all rooms have been remodeled.  If you stay there, you have access to the activities and facilities of the sister resort Royal Vista just across the street and on the beach.


----------



## RDB (Jun 7, 2008)

We have stayed at Royal Vista and Palm Aire. We own at Santa Barbara.

Santa Barbara is remote (across the street) from Royal Vista. Is less hectic. Less sand tracking and helions running around. Pool is less crowded. Has parking garage. Great sunset views from up top. No ocean views. No grounds to walk to speak of but close to the beach if you wish to walk (same as RV). When we stay SB, we do activities/tours the same as from the sister resorts, mentioned. With all the rehab, they have to store stuff somewhere so it looks that way.

Royal Vista is nice, but IMO, has a commercialized air about it. It is just there. Nothing cosy. The beach is there as are the pools, exercise room, garage, tiki bar (if open), ocean view.

Both of these are within walking of several restaurants along the intracostal.

Palm Aire has space to roam about, large pools, scheduled family activities and all that RV has. Close to shopping and casino. I too do not recommend walking off the grounds after dark. The guest services are in a separate building across the parking lot... not convienient. There is a Spa right there with discounted rates for guests.

We like the privacy at SB and use RV amenities when there. 
When at RV, we wish we were at SB.
When at PA we drive/park at RV for beach, tiki bar hanging about. We may do that one day out of a week. The drive to and from is almost a straight shot on Atlantic.

We do restaurants and shops from Boca to Miami and ball games, gator tours, South Beach and even the Keys... so which to pick??? 

We have stayed away from our fav, SB, till it all settles down from rehab. That may take 2 more years. That is, if the hurri stay away.

I say, choose the beach or the wander-about grounds. That's the decision. Have your room next to what you like most so everyone can go and come independently.


----------

